# How to tell standard hdmi from high speed



## vickgei1981 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello everyone,i got this 2D/3D Video Converter Conversion Signal Box For DVD TV Xbox360 PS3 from http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360808488580?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I plugged the hdmi's but there was no signal,so i contacted the seller and told me that i need to use standard HDMI,i looked at my HDMI calbes and they are high speed,so i check over ebay for standart and high speed HDMI,but both offer the same things,so my big question is,what the difference between high speed and standart??

Thank you


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

So that converter goes between your 360 and your TV ? You know that the 360 can't do 3D right ? if your HDMI cable is highspeed 1.3 or higher you are set no need for the so called standard cable . Is your tv 3D ?


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Your supplier is mistaken. The problem is something else. 

How long are the cables? Sometimes short cables (less than 2 meters) have problems due to interference from electrical signal reflections in the connectors.

Of course, if no signal is getting through at all, it could just be that the cables are defective.

Certified High Speed cables are guaranteed to work for 3D, 4K, 1080p in addition to the slower bitrates of 1080i and 720p. Standard Speed cables are _not_ guaranteed to work for anything faster than 1080i and 720p, although some will.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

High speed cables are 100% backwards compatible so as Selden says its not the issue as your dealer says it is. Unless they are defective.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

vickgei1981 said:


> Hello everyone,i got this 2D/3D Video Converter Conversion Signal Box For DVD TV Xbox360 PS3 from http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360808488580?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> I plugged the hdmi's but there was no signal,so i contacted the seller and told me that i need to use standard HDMI,i looked at my HDMI calbes and they are high speed,so i check over ebay for standart and high speed HDMI,but both offer the same things,so my big question is,what the difference between high speed and standart??
> 
> Thank you


High speed cables are specified with data delivery rates that support 3D and 1080p60 which require the highest data rates for HD. There are probably a number of cables _not_ labeled "high speed" which would work just as well but aren't specified to high speed standards. With that said, you can replace a non-high speed cable with high speed and it should make absolutely no difference. You might have problems if a high speed cable were replaced with an older non-high speed type, though chances are, it would work ok. I doubt that cables are your problem. If you got the box from the UK and are trying to use it in the states, the problem could be different standards. UK is based off PAL while the US is derived from NTSC.

Hate to discourage you, but those 2D to 3D boxes are mostly gimmicks and though some work, the results are less than appealing. Hope you didn't pay too much for yours. You'd be a lot better off with a TV that does 2D to 3D conversion, but even with that, the results are poor compared to 3D source material.


----------



## vickgei1981 (Nov 13, 2013)

As it turned out allthough it said it supports 1080p it doesn't,that's why it wasn't working,my graphic card was set to 1080p output but i had to switch to 720p. I can tell u don't buy such thing,it works yes,but only some scenes,not all scenes,like watching a 3d movie,u see 3d in 10% of the movie,it didn't cost much.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

vickgei1981 said:


> As it turned out allthough it said it supports 1080p it doesn't,that's why it wasn't working,my graphic card was set to 1080p output but i had to switch to 720p. I can tell u don't buy such thing,it works yes,but only some scenes,not all scenes,like watching a 3d movie,u see 3d in 10% of the movie,it didn't cost much.


Did you try outputting 1080i to it? I would be surprised if it could handle 1080p.


----------



## vickgei1981 (Nov 13, 2013)

The reason why it didn't play all along,it wasn't the hdmi cable but in fact that it can't support 1080p.never the less it is rubish


----------

